# Qivana Business Meeting



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

If you have ever wanted to be paid what you are worth or want to become part of something new, join me at the Pensacola Hilton Garden Inn at 1144 Airport Blvd on July 27 at 7:00 pm.

Master IBO (independent business owner) John Terhune is the guest speaker. Come and listen to a new company and new way of life. Any Question's, please call me at 850-712-3510 or visit www.myqivana.com/TonyGodwin. 

Thank you for viewing, Tony ​


----------

